# Are Christians still sinners?



## Philip (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been wrestling with this since a friend challenged my interpretation of I Timothy 1:15. My knee-jerk response, in accordance with historic reformed theology, is to say, "Of course we're sinners", but the Biblical support just isn't appearing.

Definitions of sinner are also at issue.


----------



## Prufrock (Sep 21, 2009)

There was a thread on a week or two ago, found here: Can Christians Still Consider Themselves Sinners?


----------



## Karnes (Sep 21, 2009)

As Luther would say. "simul justus et peccator."


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul said "Jesus Christ came into this world to save sinners, of whom I *AM* the worst" (emphasis added). I think it is fairly safe to say yes we are still sinners.


----------



## Philip (Sep 21, 2009)

But where else might I find it? I agree with that interpretation, but where else in the Scriptures are Christians called sinners?


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 21, 2009)

1Jn 1:8-10 If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. (9) If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. (10) If we say that we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## Prufrock (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm going to close this one down, and refer everyone to last week's thread (linked above in Post #2) on the topic to continue the conversation there. That way people will not have to duplicate what they have already said if they want to participate. Read up on what's been written, and continue.*


----------

